# We are 5 days away! Eeek!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So we are 5 days away from the show and I am starting to get nervous now. Totally excited but a little nervous too!

OF COURSE, Zefra had to go into heat on the 6th of this month and things are in full swing... lol... (poor Starky!).

I notified the hosting club and all is good for her to come (I knew it would be but wanted to make sure they knew). I told them I would park away from our club's cars as not to distract our competitors... LMAO! Kidding! 

Anyways, any last minute advice?

I have been working on her "hup" command and practicing stacking her every day. 

Looks like *I* will be the one handling her as much as I didn't want too! I have 2 friends and my sister who will be doubling for me and I have someone taking photo's and video as well. So let's hope we get some good photo's.

My only issue is she keeps trying to RUN full out instead of pull nicely ahead when she is called too. If she just sees "her people" she is good, but no calling out! Just gotta keep reminding them.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am super excited and super nervous. Eeeeep!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You control the pace, do not allow any running, hopping, spinning, etc. Some dogs will carry their head high on their own (Pan and Kastle do this fairly well), some dogs like Nikon who get most of their power in front want to drop their head so I put his collar higher up and sometimes have to give him some good corrections to keep him at the right pace.

The double handlers need to always do what the handler says so you direct the double handlers.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------

